# Scott warranty info.



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

I was seriously considering a Speedster 10, or a CR1 Elite. Then I read that Scott has a 1year warranty on their bike frames! Anybody know if I read that right? Other companys have lifetime-


----------



## bored117 (Apr 6, 2011)

http://www.scott-sports.com/gb_en/faq
Check warranty.
5 years frame 3 years if not routinely checked up by LBS.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

Thanks bored117. That makes me feel better!


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Just curious. Why only 5 years when many offer a lifetime? And then the limits on a local bike shop check up?


----------



## bored117 (Apr 6, 2011)

Actually I read it more carefully and it is not just LBS.. it has to be Dealer... As for why limit it... who knows... do we have Scott rep here? I did place order for Scott regardless as I found their product to be one of best fitting for me. The other one was Felt but I liked the LBS that carried Scott bike in stock better than Felt dealer. (both of them actually carried both Scott and Felt... just each place had stock of each)... at the end, it came down to attitude of LBS for me on decision.


----------



## jsloan79 (Aug 2, 2008)

You're getting a very biased opinion from me but here goes, stay away from Scott!!!!!!! I have a frame with a crack in the CR1 stays and after 3 weeks of back and forth with them they want me to pay $300 for a crash replacement frame although my frame has not been crashed. Ben Chournos is evidently the dictator of the warranty department in Utah and answers to no one and follows the rule of guilty until proven innocent. It has been a very frustrating 3 weeks and I am a shop employee!!!!! I am ordering a replacement in the morning from FELT!!!!!!! I have had warranty issues with GT, Intense and KHS and have never seen such poor customer service! Look elsewhere with your hard earned dollar!
Good luck, Jason


----------

